# MTB: Sunday, 6/7/09



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking to do a ride Sunday morning.  I'd like to do something longish (10+ miles).  Nass is the default location, but I wouldn't be opposed to a different venue.  Anyone interested?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

Start time? 7?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Start time? 7?



Most likely.  You in?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

I need a change of scenery this weekend, so if you guys are riding Nass I am going to pass.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I need a change of scenery this weekend, so if you guys are riding Nass I am going to pass.




i'd like to get out this weekend if you dont mind a slower pace.  Nothing against nass at all but i've only ridden there and that one time at nepaug.  Is the reservoir ok? or case in manchester?   hell, anything.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'd like to get out this weekend if you dont mind a slower pace.  Nothing against nass at all but i've only ridden there and that one time at nepaug.  Is the reservoir ok? or case in manchester?   hell, anything.



I am up for the Rez or Case. Case has more stuff up your alley, but I don't know it all that well. So we can either do an XC type ride at the Rez, or explore Case and find you some bad a$$ stuff to jump off. If you want to ride Case let me know and I will see if I can find a guide.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am up for the Rez or Case. Case has more stuff up your alley, but I don't know it all that well. So we can either do an XC type ride at the Rez, or explore Case and find you some bad a$$ stuff to jump off. If you want to ride Case let me know and I will see if I can find a guide.



alright, let me check on dee's schedule and maybe we can work something out.  i'll start a new thread or pm you so we dont hijack this one any further.  :wink:


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> alright, let me check on dee's schedule and maybe we can work something out.  i'll start a new thread or pm you so we dont hijack this one any further.  :wink:



Something tells me that Brian may be open to options other than Nass...

Hmmm... could it be this?


bvibert said:


> Looking to do a ride Sunday morning.  I'd like to do something longish (10+ miles).  Nass is the default location, *but I wouldn't be opposed to a different venue.*  Anyone interested?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm probably gonna stick with Nass. It still entertains me and is the best place that I know of around here to string together a long almost exclusive ST route. I'd love to get in a solid 12-15 mile ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Something tells me that Brian may be open to options other than Nass...
> 
> Hmmm... could it be this?



Yeah, I'm open for the Rez or Case.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw that sev, but i wont be able to start at 7:00 and i'm definitely not up for 10+ miles at this point so it wasn't really the venue for me so much as those two things.  And these guys just cut probably 2 miles off of what they could've ridden last night so i dont want to keep holding the same people back all the time.  Tim can take his turn waiting for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm probably gonna stick with Nass. It still entertains me and is the best place that I know of around here to string together a long almost exclusive ST route. I'd love to get in a solid 12-15 mile ride.



That's the thing, I'd kinda like to get a longish ride in, which I doubt would happen if I went elsewhere.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's the thing, I'd kinda like to get a longish ride in, which I doubt would happen if I went elsewhere.



We still need to string together a ride consisting of some variations of the Lamson Loop, Stone Road trails, and a loop in Sessions.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> I saw that sev, but i wont be able to start at 7:00 and i'm definitely not up for 10+ miles at this point so it wasn't really the venue for me so much as those two things.  And these guys just cut probably 2 miles off of what they could've ridden last night so i dont want to keep holding the same people back all the time.  Tim can take his turn waiting for me.



whats all this stuff about waiting, you keep up or get left behind :-D


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> We still need to string together a ride consisting of some variations of the Lamson Loop, Stone Road trails, and a loop in Sessions.



Sometime this month I would love to do a 15+ mile ride at Nass.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> We still need to string together a ride consisting of some variations of the Lamson Loop, Stone Road trails, and a loop in Sessions.



Yes, Sunday perhaps?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes, Sunday perhaps?



Probably will work for me. Will confirm. Wheels down at 7 am?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Probably will work for me. Will confirm. Wheels down at 7 am?



That's the plan at this point.  Let me know, if you bail I may decide to go hang with the slow crew elsewhere instead. 

Weather will play a factor in my willingness to do a super long ride.  In other words I remember the weather being miserable the last time we tried a long ride, which made it not quite as enjoyable for me.  I can handle riding in the rain, but after several hours it wears on me.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 3, 2009)

Im down for a pu&&*y ass slow pace ride...cant get out till after 12 though...If nobody else is riding later Ill probably do the hike a bike at my beloved meriden mtn   2knees???  Grassi??  We can turn this into a bob marley/blueberry harvesting excursion

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2009)

So what are the ride choices?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> So what are the ride choices?



It looks like Pat, Randi and I will be either be riding Case mt. or the Rez on Sunday morning around 8:30. I will be an easy paced fun ride. Once I hear back from Pat to make sure he can make the ride I will start a thread.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> It looks like Pat, Randi and I will be either be riding Case mt. or the Rez on Sunday morning around 8:30. I will be an easy paced fun ride. Once I hear back from Pat to make sure he can make the ride I will start a thread.



Let me know, whats the rez usually take as far as time to ride the loop?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know, whats the rez usually take as far as time to ride the loop?



The Rez ussually takes about 2 hours to do the full loop. Though I imaging it will take us a bit longer with Pat getting in some play time hucking off rocks up on the ridge.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone still on for Nass Sunday morning? Brian? I might not have time for a full epic. Maybe though.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anyone still on for Nass Sunday morning? Brian? I might not have time for a full epic. Maybe though.



Let me know your schedule.  I'm still planning on Nass at 7, but if you can't swing it I may be lazy and ride with the late crew at the rez.  You know I like the early morning better though.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in. How about: FKC - 69er - fireroad down to Sessions - B street - Scoville twisties - up JC to the second cul de sac - return on Hinman? That's gotta be 12-15...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome route!  See ya there. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like an awesome route!  See ya there. :beer:



Would you mind doing a little earlier? :blink: Say 6:30 am? :-o I need to be home for 11 am. That would give us 4 hours so if we book, we should be able to finish it.

Oh, and hope to pick up some Oury's later today.


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn you! Foiling my late night plans! 

 I bet he could make it a half hour earlier. I'll remind him to check this thread when he gets back.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2009)

6:30 should be doable.  See you there!  We could always cut the JC climb short if time seems short.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Trev (Jun 7, 2009)

Enjoy the long ride tomorrow !!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 6:30 should be doable.  See you there!  We could always cut the JC climb short if time seems short.



WTF was I thinking?  I'll be there, but I may comatose this early.... :blink:


----------

